# Defenestration



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 23, 2005)

On May 23, 1618, the Defenestration of Prague paved the way for the Thirty Years' War in Europe. 

See this link for the interesting story.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2005)

A defenestration is the unlawful and violent removal of a neighbor's fence, right?


----------



## sastark (May 24, 2005)

High hedges make good.....things to throw people out of?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 24, 2005)

Actually it means throwing somebody out of a window as an act of political dissent. In the case of the 1618 Prage Defenestration, Protestants threw Roman Catholic leaders out a window into a pile of manure. It's an interesting story which lead to the Thirty Years' War.


----------



## biblelighthouse (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Actually it means throwing somebody out of a window as an act of political dissent. In the case of the 1618 Prage Defenestration, Protestants threw Roman Catholic leaders out a window into a pile of manure. It's an interesting story which lead to the Thirty Years' War.



Throwing heretical leaders into a pile of manure . . . now THAT sounds like good Reformed fun!:bigsmile:


----------



## biblelighthouse (May 24, 2005)

Here's a helpful link regarding the Bohemian rebellion:
http://www.pipeline.com/~cwa/Bohemian_Phase.htm

[Edited on 5-24-2005 by biblelighthouse]


----------



## Philip A (May 25, 2005)

And here I thought you were talking about the Great Evangelical Defenestration of the Gospel, which occured in 2005 following the death of Pope John Paul II, hence ushering in the period known as Post-Evangelicalism.

At least, those are the terms I have coined to describe it!


----------



## Scott (May 25, 2005)

I actually had the chance to use the word "defenstration" last night. We were at dinner with another family. The kids (as kids find interest in strange things) somehow got on a series of "throw X out the window" where they would say change x and laugh (eg. throw the sour cream out othe window). Anyway, I told the other parents that the kids kept talking of defenestration. They looked at me blankly and I had to explain and then told them of the Defenestration of Prague.

BTW, I knew that it had nothing to do with fences. I had actually just heard that story a couple of weeks ago in a lecture series on the Wars of Religion.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 12, 2005)

[Edited on 5-22-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 22, 2006)

May 23, 1618


----------

